# Suche freeware-Bildbearbeitungsprogramm/e



## Fordtaurus (9. September 2014)

Hei Ihr buffies.

Ich möchte mich ein wenig mit Bildbearbeitung beschäftigen und suche dafür, wie der Threadtitel schon verlauten läßt, ein Bild- Grafikbearbeitungsprogram, welches mich zum Beispiel aus dem unterem Bild mit dem "nackigem Wombat auf weißen Grund" ein Bild zu machen, welches in dem Stil des Bildes mit dem Moderator ist  

Mit Windoof Paint oder Apache open-office-Draw bekomme ich das irgendwie nicht hin!?! Oder hätte jemand eventuell einen Tip wie es doch mit Paint oder Apache funktionert?


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2014)

Gimp?


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2014)

Paint.Net


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2014)

Pixlr.com http://apps.pixlr.com/editor/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2014)

Photoshop CS2, ist kostenlos.


----------

